# Q7 Connecting an IPOD



## Q7SA (Sep 22, 2006)

I am expecting delivery of my Q7 3.0 TDI to be early November. During my research I read somewhere that the Q7 was Ipod compatible. The Audi representitive is unsure if it is. Does anyone know if the Q7 is Ipod compatible?


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (Q7SA)*

Not at this time. Several members have said that the yet to be released Icelink 5000 product will allow it to be.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Q7, A6, A8 all use the MMI MOST system. Its fiberoptic, not wire like the A4/3/TT and so on. You can use some kind of FM transmitter, only option for the time being.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

No longer true. Audi showed their new iPod integration kit for MMI cars, which includes the Q7. I just ran a feature examining it here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

AMI has been in the works for a while. Its still a long ways out till its readily avalible, but at least the ball is rolling.


----------



## Q7SA (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

Hi All
I recieved an Email from my Audi Dealer in South Africa (Still waiting delivery of my Q7). That there was a new MP3/IPOD interface compatible with the Q7 available called the DENSION Link Gateway 500. While the Dension site say it can interface into the Audi MMI it does not list the Q7 in it's list of cars.
http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway500.php


----------



## Q7SA (Sep 22, 2006)

This is from the AUDI USA site.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (Q7SA)*

we are taking delivery of our Q7 in Ingolstadt in the first weeks of December and it will have the Ipod integration.


----------



## Q720723 (Nov 3, 2006)

Any news about when the iPod integration kit will be available in the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_we are taking delivery of our Q7 in Ingolstadt in the first weeks of December and it will have the Ipod integration.

Awesome. Let us know how the delivery goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Q720723)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Q720723* »_Any news about when the iPod integration kit will be available in the US?

It should be shipping in new cars about now. Retrofit kits? Look for them around the 1st of the year.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*"Awesome. Let us know how the delivery goes."*
Most definitely, I will post a few times on our trip and in more detail after we get back.
btw, did you still have those pics I sent to you last year of my allroad?


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (Q7SA)*

If it had the MMi, it is compatible with the Dension gateway 500


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (My07Q7)*

BTW.
I have installed the dension unit in my Q7 and I love it! I will post pics of both as soon as I figure out how


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (My07Q7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *My07Q7* »_BTW.
I have installed the dension unit in my Q7 and I love it! I will post pics of both as soon as I figure out how










Shoot me an email, I'll post them for you. I have several clients wondering about the Denison product.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (TRegKnowItAll)*

So any official release dates or part numbers from Audi???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (GotKidz)*

I have the dension comming in a few weeks.

Link To: Dension Gateway 500


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD ([email protected])*

Chris,
You're gonna really like the gateway.. It's way ahead of anything I've seen so far. MAke sur eyou contact you're supplier and get the "fix' document so your MMI will display song titles and text correctly. If they don't knwo about it, contact me and I'll send you the document. It allows the CD transport function on the MMI system to control the IPoD and fixes the text because otherwise some of your titles will appear as track names ( possibly ), not song titles.
IT's just a 3 minute button push to get it corrected.. 
Otherwise It's worth every single penny!!!!
If you need DIY assistance, please contact me also.. as the instructions are kinda strange. Mine were translated from the German text..But it's a very easy install about as Plug and Play as you can get. It took me longer to figure out where I wanted everything than it did to get it hooked up and going.


----------



## GotKidz (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (My07Q7)*

So the Denison retrofit WILL or WILL NOT be able to be displayed on the MMI screen??


----------



## My07Q7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (GotKidz)*

Of course it will!!! I have one of the first to be released, so there was a quick program mod that had to be done that took about three minutes which I stated in the above post... I didntt say anything about not being able to read the IPOD from the MMI are you kidding me?
The program fix only dealt with the way the text was displayed initially.. ( track 1 for example instead of the actual song title for that track ).. Very quick and simple.. nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have just gotten my Q7. There were some forums that indicated the indash CD player would play MP3 CDs. It appears it doesn't. With the Audi MP3 unit available, what is the advantage of the Dension? Is it a difficult install, or is it better to just get the Audi installed unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (aljjr2)*

I don't know about the Denison unit, but I can speak to the Audi. They'll be supporting it with firmware updates, along with new availability of harnesses for specific applications. I know, for instance, they're working on a Zune app.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (My07Q7)*

Sorry to enter into the conversation, but the topic piqued my interest. Audi introduced the AMI for Ipod. I too have a Q7 S-Line and am interested in accessing MP3 files. What are the advantages to the Demsion 500 vs Audi's retrofit. Any information or experience you can share on the installation (special tools, access to the fibre optic output, etc.)... Thanks.


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (chickdr)*

When I picked out my Q7- Premium, they had another one with the AMI (IPod) option at the port on its way. Since I don't do that much with Ipod, I took the one without. therefore, it is a dealer option on the Q7 MMI.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD (aljjr2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aljjr2* »_Sorry to enter into the conversation, but the topic piqued my interest. Audi introduced the AMI for Ipod. I too have a Q7 S-Line and am interested in accessing MP3 files. What are the advantages to the Demsion 500 vs Audi's retrofit. Any information or experience you can share on the installation (special tools, access to the fibre optic output, etc.)... Thanks. 









I don't know the differences between the AMI and the Denison as I haven't seen the Denison, but I'll see if my contact in Ingolstadt could educate me.
I'd guess the Audi unit includes the more OEM looking physical setup in the glovebox. These came out at similar times, so I wonder if they are similar. I know Audi is working on future apps like Zune, as well as trying to get the manufacturers of these products and car manufacturers to do a standard jack.... and I don't think Apple is interested in that from what I've heard. Why should they? Apple has a nice lead and the market has shown that demand will still garner Apple-specific jacks and applications due to their sheer market share.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Q7 Connecting an IPOD ([email protected]ude)*

We now have the Dension part in stock.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (aljjr2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aljjr2* »_I have just gotten my Q7. There were some forums that indicated the indash CD player would play MP3 CDs. It appears it doesn't. With the Audi MP3 unit available, what is the advantage of the Dension? Is it a difficult install, or is it better to just get the Audi installed unit?

Q7s with a build date later than 12/06 or 11/06 support MP3 CDs in the in dash CD unit. Of course, that doesn't really help you much...


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (mml7)*

Thanks... I guess it is what it is... I checked the manufacturer date and it is 11/06. Audi indicates that the Q7 does not have that capability at all, and MP3 CDs can only be played on the vehicles which have the MMI Premium. Which wasn't an option on the Q7 at the time of my manufacturer. The MMI system is different.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

We took delievery today on our Q7. It has the AMI and I must say it is amazing. Charges the iPod and all controls are handled by both the MMI knob and the steering wheel controls on the left side. Displays names/track info in both the main display AND in front on the driver in between the gauges. Really slick system. This is the way it should be done in all cars. I highly recommend this sytem.


----------

